
Tech news blog - Microsoft hits the road with 'Guitar Hero' - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9711199-7.html?tag=nefd.aof
======
gibsonf1
We saw their van parked in front of Cnet on Friday. It drew immediate
attention with loud rock blasting and large screens. The "crowd" thinned to
about 4-5 people after the first hour. This is in a place where hundreds+ walk
by in an hour.

It was, however, a media savvy move though as Cnet published it. (When they
first parked the truck, the music was blasting and you could see most people
in the entire Cnet building had gone to the windows to see what in the ( _& (_
was going on.)

